

Stop Disabling SELinux - maratd
http://tag1consulting.com/blog/stop-disabling-selinux

======
gasull
I installed SELinux on LMDE and Firefox was crashing all the time. I had to
remove it.

SELinux is a good idea except... it isn't, because everything breaks with
SELinux and makes your Linux installation unstable, at least for the desktop.

